# OU



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

NCAA makes OU forfeit all the wins they had during the 2005 football season. Are the personell stats of indiviuals taken out of the 2005 record book also?


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I think its BS my self...I understand the probation, and taking away scolerships, but the wins in 05... uke: Stoops is the one that turned his owen players in to the NCAA after he found out...Bomar and Quin get kicked of the team and cant play for one year, big deal...Thay need to hold the players more acountable for what thay did...Thay Ternished Stoops reputaion, and F*#ked the OU program...And to think Bomar almost went to Texass :******:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

I also thing this is BS for punishing Stoops for doing what was right. I wounder how many coaches would have just told them to knock it off and looked the other way.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

It happens all the time...The NCAA didnt take USC 05 season away, for alowing bush and linheart to live rent free, or that restrant owner alowing football players to eat for free...BS, it happens all the time...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing with the example of USC and OU is that OU was already on probation. They is why they put the hammer down a little harder. Because OU is a repeat offender.

But I agree that they need to make the players more accountable.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea but still it wasn't like OU was tring to hide it. They tried to do what was right and now doing what was right it biting them in the A$$.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Put the hammer down. Please.

Forfeiting those games is a joke. No new recruits care.. Now if they took scholarships or banned them from post season play, that would hurt the program.

They got a slap on the wrist. Now, I am not saying they should've been punished harder. It wasn't a big deal. OU is none the worse for wear and no one will remember in a year that they had to give up an 8 win season or the "coveted" Holiday Bowl title.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Brianb....

they lost 4 scholarships...I think it is laid out lit this: two next season and then two more the following. So they are going to be effected. Plus probation is extended until something like 2011. So any more minor screw ups and they will get hit again.

I agree that the loss of the record is nothing. But I think they have to give back any money they recieved int he bowl games. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

OU will be alowed to keep the money recived in the bowl game, because the NCAA does not regulate bowl games...Bomar and Quinn lost one year of eligibillity...Bomar has to pay back more than $ 7'400. in extra benifits to charity, and Quinn has to pay back more than $ 8'100...All records of the two must be erased for the 05 season...OU was put on probation the first time for the mens BB team, and this adds two additional years...Bomar declined to comment wednesday...Quinn said he did not pay any attention to the infractions, calling it dumb and refering it with an expletive..." I have no idea," Quinn said. " I dont care." :******: Your right no one will give a s$#t after this year, Its just twisted...Ill bet Stoops has his mens full attintion now, and Ill bet thay are vary focused for this year to start...Keep your eyes on Demarco Murrry...The sooners offens isnt going to miss Peterson at all...I wonder if stoops will scedual Sam Houston State, and Montana next year


----------

